# Fred MOVIE?



## Lewi (Dec 9, 2009)

You know Fred? You know, the annoying little 6 year old with the squeaky voice who has hilarious videos? Well, he's getting a feature length movie :3 http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2009/12/ashamed_producers_explain_deci.html


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

So.. much.. rage.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*



SugarMental said:


> So.. much.. rage.


 :[


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

>< 
Little retards getting their own movie because they learned to abuse voice filters.
Everything's so media driven that as long as kids have something to drool over,
nothing needs an actual plot, storyline, or any amount of talent.

The only point of movies anymore is better explosions. :<

Raaaaaaaaaaage.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

That...Makes me lose a little of what little hope I have left for humanity.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

For some reason I can't really bring myself to believe this.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

I managed to forget about this. You had to remind me.

also:

>hilarious videos

>:[


----------



## Beta Link (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

I saw this kid on an episode of iCarly. I thought it wasn't real; just the writers trying to come up with something that might have come off YouTube.

And now I discover I was wrong. Dear God, I think I just died a little inside.

Oh, and wrong forum.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

Ha, Fred is silly.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*

December fools? :S

Its hard to belive that its actualy going to be made. Nothing agenst him, I just don't like his comedy.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2009)

Brb suicide.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going to kill the world for this.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 9, 2009)

Guy isn't even funny and he gets a freaking movie?

What about the you know... good people on youtube?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2009)

wow, really...?
well, he does have a huge audience >.>; but still, this is a sad day...


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2009)

What the fuck is the plot going to be? How can you even stretch an unrelated series of a few minutes long youtube videos into a feature-length film?


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 9, 2009)

This might make everyone feel a little better, even just for a little while. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIh5DG4fFQc&feature=channel


Edit: Might be NSFW because of shock value and stuff.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am going to kill the world for this.



finally, a practical use for Nuclear Weapons, or maybe take a shot at Natural Selection by killing everyone who gose to see this movie. of course it would need, a bit of help.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 9, 2009)

The apocalypse is near


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Brb suicide.


 
How the hell will you be back?



David M. Awesome said:


> I am going to kill the world for this.


 

Kill me while you're at it.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

I was hoping it was going to be Freaky Fred from Courage the Cowardly Dog.

:C


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

NAUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHTY


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> I was hoping it was going to be Freaky Fred from Courage the Cowardly Dog.
> 
> :C



id pay to see that.


----------



## Gardoof (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Brb suicide.



Take me with you?


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 9, 2009)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Brb suicide.


 See you in five :3c


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

I refuse to believe this...



.....]:


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 9, 2009)

Fred? Movie?!

*Grabs Knife*
SEPPUKU!!!


----------



## Rytes (Dec 9, 2009)

well i can now safely say, there is no god or heaven, just hell and fred.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

DROP DEAD FRED.

this is the proper movie.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 9, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> This might make everyone feel a little better, even just for a little while.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIh5DG4fFQc&feature=channel
> 
> ...



This definitely eased my nerves.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 9, 2009)

I refuse to cave to the peer pressure. WHY KILL YOURSELVES COMRADES, WE MARCH ON HOLLYWOOD, RAZE THE CITY AND LEAVE NOTHING BUT ASHES IN OUR WAKE.


----------



## Dass (Dec 9, 2009)

You know the Pearl Jam song, Jeremy?

That's what's I'm doing next, in light of this news.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> wow, really...?
> well, he does have a huge audience >.>; but still, this is a sad day...



Bigwigs don't care about what deserves fame, if something is popular for any explicable reason they are going to exploit it.  like fred.  

.............................smosh deserves a movie >_>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 10, 2009)

This is why we need to abandon capitalism and economic systems as we know them. This is why we need an overall regime change. Because there's hope for you if you're out of touch, and there's hope for you if you're cynical, but there's no hope for you if you're both at the same time. It's extreme cynicism that leads a person to believe that *this bullshit* is the best amateur entertainment has to offer. It's completely out of touch, to the point of self-destructiveness to insult our intelligence to this extent in *this* economic and political climate.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This is why we need to abandon capitalism and economic systems as we know them. This is why we need an overall regime change. Because there's hope for you if you're out of touch, and there's hope for you if you're cynical, but there's no hope for you if you're both at the same time. It's extreme cynicism that leads a person to believe that *this bullshit* is the best amateur entertainment has to offer. It's completely out of touch, to the point of self-destructiveness to insult our intelligence to this extent in *this* economic and political climate.



I wish to pose a challenge to the members of FAF

If there is someone who manages to think up a topic that Wolf Bone cannot link to an economic or political rant, I will paypal them five dollars

One-time offer. readygo


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> I wish to pose a challenge to the members of FAF
> 
> If there is someone who manages to think up a topic that Wolf Bone cannot link to an economic or political rant, I will paypal them five dollars
> 
> One-time offer. readygo


That's impossible.  You're going to waste people's time, Aden.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's impossible.  You're going to waste people's time, Aden.


 
Isn't that his intention?


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> I wish to pose a challenge to the members of FAF
> 
> If there is someone who manages to think up a topic that Wolf Bone cannot link to an economic or political rant, I will paypal them five dollars
> 
> One-time offer. readygo



The size of one's penis.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> I wish to pose a challenge to the members of FAF
> 
> If there is someone who manages to think up a topic that Wolf Bone cannot link to an economic or political rant, I will paypal them five dollars
> 
> One-time offer. readygo



Gator dicks.  :I


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

ChaoticSpark said:


> The size of one's penis.





Shark_the_raptor said:


> Gator dicks.  :I



We need some kind of proof that he can't do it, guys (such as him actually saying he can't do it - silence is not a proof). I would not underestimate him if I were you.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

ChaoticSpark said:


> The size of one's penis.


He could easily link that to Penis Enlargement Pills and capitalism.


Gator dicks might be tough, though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 10, 2009)

I was actually going to write a real reply to Aden, but then I remembered "oh right, this is the dumbass that not too long ago made the case that politics isn't at the heart of damn near everything". So clearly, taking him up on any offer *is* a waste of time.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I was actually going to write a real reply to Aden, but then I remembered "oh right, this is the dumbass that not too long ago made the case that politics isn't at the heart of damn near everything". So clearly, taking him up on any offer *is* a waste of time.



So can you or can you not link gator dicks to something wrong in the economy or politics? :V

Edit: And because of my willingness to be happy and not angry about the government at every turn, I'm not good for five bucks now? What?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> So can you or can you not link gator dicks to something wrong in the economy or politics? :V



Yeah, sure I can. But not tonight because it's getting gradually more difficult to type a coherent sentence (or even think a coherent thought) as my formaldehydro-hypochloride kicks in.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 10, 2009)

its fred on tyra banks

the laffs keep cummin


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 11, 2009)

This is worse than furries.


----------



## Greg The Cat (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> its fred on tyra banks
> 
> the laffs keep cummin



WHAT. THE. HELL. 

.....Wow... Just... wow. This crap has gotten way too out of hand. I fear now, that there is no hope for the future generation if the current is eating this pile of BS up.


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 11, 2009)

WHAT the FUCK?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

Kill it with fire! Kill it with fire! Kill it with fire!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2009)

Kill it with FIRE!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is a video that voices my feelings for the situation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGT8RbMaS-E


----------



## Kanin (Dec 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Brb suicide.


 
^This. -_-


----------



## Ziff (Dec 16, 2009)

uck this world, I'm An Heroing


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 16, 2009)

my ears would probably bleed


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2009)

This proves that there is no god.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to go on a murderous rampage now.

Why FRED???? FRED?????


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I'm going to go on a murderous rampage now.
> 
> Why FRED???? FRED?????



What's scary is that I just got done watching the movie "Idiocracy" RIGHT before jumping online and seeing that the very next minute.


----------



## Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

Fred is one of those kids I'd hit... with a baseball bat.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> my ears would probably bleed



The whole Fred movie would probably induce mass brain hemorrhaging.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Fred MOVE?*



Lastdirewolf said:


> That...Makes me lose a little of what little hope I have left for humanity.


this is why I am a furry, I am denying my humanity..


----------

